# [SOLVED][ACPI] Wylaczanie sie kompa po wcisnieciu przycisku

## Belliash

Witam,

Chcialbym zrobic tak, by komputer (laptop) wylaczal sie po wcisnieciu przycisku wlaczania...

Probowalem wpisac odpowiednia regolke jaka znalazlem w manie, aczkolwiek wskazuje ona na nieistniejacy plik. Probowalem go zastapic /sbin/halt, ale to nie dziala.

Czy ktos tego probowal?

Znacie moze jakie\s dzialajacs sposob?  :Smile: 

DZIEKI!

----------

## Core

U mnie po emerge acpid i odpaleniu tego demona działało od ręki :/

Nie musiałem nawet dopisywać żadnych regułek bo już odpowiednie były.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Belliash

 *Core wrote:*   

> U mnie po emerge acpid i odpaleniu tego demona działało od ręki :/
> 
> Nie musiałem nawet dopisywać żadnych regułek bo już odpowiednie były.
> 
> Pozdrawiam

 

no widzisz, jak masz dobrze?  :Razz: 

a ja zrobilem:

emerge acpid

rc-update add acpid default

/etc/init.d/acpid start

wcisnalem przycisk i nie zadzialalo  :Razz: 

----------

## Core

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> 
> 
> no widzisz, jak masz dobrze? 
> 
> 

 

A CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON Ty mieć  :Smile:  ? Jeszcze tylko dodam, że działało

to u mnie na 3 laptopach i działa na 4 stacjonarkach O.o Może jakaś klątwa?

----------

## Belliash

 *Core wrote:*   

>  *Morpheouss wrote:*   
> 
> no widzisz, jak masz dobrze? 
> 
>  
> ...

 

hmm...

chyba spalilem bo jest jako modul ;/

dzieki za pomoc!

poki co solved a jakby nie pomoglo, to sie odezwe  :Very Happy: 

----------

## znal

dodam, że u mnie to nie wystarczyło, żeby przycisk śmigał  :Sad: 

 :Arrow:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-575589.html

----------

## n0rbi666

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Shutdown_headless_server_when_power-button_pressed

----------

